

Ask HN: Is Algol used anywhere today? - minussohn


======
rtra
I can't answer your question, but I immediately thought of Perlis's preface to
SICP: "Algol 60, never to be an active language again, lives on in the genes
of Scheme and Pascal."

Did racket revive Algol 60, even if with a weak pulse?

------
brudgers
You could start a movement with Algol 68 Genie:

<http://jmvdveer.home.xs4all.nl/algol.html>

------
bashinator
I think the bourne shell if..then..else..fi syntax is derived from Algol.

~~~
dandrews
According to the ALGOL 68 page at Wikipedia: "Steve Bourne, who was on the
Algol 68 revision committee, took some of its ideas to his Bourne shell (and
thereby, to descendant shells such as Bash) and to C (and thereby to
descendants such as C++)."

